# News Report On Heavy Metal Poisoning



## survivinglife (Nov 30, 2011)

I heard today concern about arsenic found in apple juice. The news did'nt say what side effects this may have but I'm wondering just that. In mild cases there can be some of the same symptoms as IBS...diarrhea, stomachache, nausea, vomiting and that's just to name a few. Based on my experience, it's worth checking out with a physician. Maybe run a heavy metal panel/profile..Google heavy metal poisoning and check it out. There were many people with me that had aluminum and mercury poisoning...Its a reality..God Bless


----------

